# Blue Loyd 12



## bongo-girl (8 August 2012)

My imagination or is this a teeny little horse?  Anyone know how big/small ?


----------



## xxlindeyxx (8 August 2012)

bongo-girl said:



			My imagination or is this a teeny little horse?  Anyone know how big/small ?
		
Click to expand...

Just about 16hh if not 15.2


----------



## Nollaig Shona (8 August 2012)

According to the fellas on RTÉ he's 16hh


----------

